
Getters/Setters. Evil. Period - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/09/16/getters-and-setters-are-evil.html?2014-37
======
lightlyused
potential tldr; Get and set are just words, use something else. At least that
is what I got out of it.

